# 60 gallon tank with angelfish



## truman (Jun 16, 2013)

I am getting a 60 gallon lightly planted tank and I want to know if these numbers work: 4 angelfish, 4 bolivian rams, and 6 cory catfish.


----------



## Emerald Terror (Sep 16, 2012)

truman said:


> I am getting a 60 gallon lightly planted tank and I want to know if these numbers work: 4 angelfish, 4 bolivian rams, and 6 cory catfish.


I'm currently running an easy setup 60 gallon planted tank with 5 angels and 4 cories(will be getting more) check it out under my tanks. The only thing you might need to watch is rams are very nippy with their own species, so a lot of hiding spots are gonna need to be provided. Hopefully this will allow each fish to establish its own territory. I'm not an expert with Bolivian rams but I'm sure another member would be glad to help you. If you don't seem to get alot of replies about the rams I would recommend starting a new forum in the cichlids section and label it "Bolivian ram tank questions"


----------



## possibility (Jun 25, 2013)

I am not a very experienced aquarist but I know a bit about angels. I like the angels and the cory cats. That is always a safe choice. Cory cats always look splendid in a shoal. I don't know much about rams though. I do know that they are sometimes territorial and might be a little rough. I would be careful with large numbers of them in the same tank. The same goes for almost all cichlids even some of the more peaceful species like rams.


----------

